# 45 Minute Drive?



## jcar2801 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello All!

I am taking my hedgie, Quillow, to my parents house this weekend and it is about a 45 minute to an hour drive. I am planning on taking my cage with me. Should I keep her in the cage during transport or should I put her in a carrier?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

YOu should put her in whatever can be strapped in.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A hard sided cat carrier strapped into the middle rear seat is the most ideal option. Being in a cage gives too much room for her to fly around in the event of an accident or sudden stop. 

Quillow is a cute name.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Also if there is an accident, first-aid attendants are trained to look for pet carriers, so some things like a box or covered cage might be overlooked


----------

